# Hatchling sulcatas (dented shell)



## tortlvr (Feb 8, 2021)

I have had some hatchlings with slight to very pronounced dents in the shells. Is there any reason or something I can do to prevent this?

Is it better to soak then feed or feed then soak?

Very greatful for any response. This is such a good source if reliable information.


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2021)

They sometimes hatch in shapes like this out of the egg. Its usually only a problem when they are started incorrectly and kept too dry.

Do you use a brooder box for 7-10 days? Are you soaking daily and keeping them in monsoon conditions?


----------



## tortlvr (Feb 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> They sometimes hatch in shapes like this out of the egg. Its usually only a problem when they are started incorrectly and kept too dry.
> 
> Do you use a brooder box for 7-10 days? Are you soaking daily and keeping them in monsoon conditions?


I'm keeping it isolated in a separate container with lid on a kale leaf inside my closed chamber ( 2 plastic flat storage boxes) till the umbilicus is healed. It's 3 days old so still healing. Temps at 95F and 90% humidity. I've offered it water. It was incubated in a ExoTerra unit between 85 and 90* F. for 81 days. Will this correct itself?


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> I'm keeping it isolated in a separate container with lid on a kale leaf inside my closed chamber ( 2 plastic flat storage boxes) till the umbilicus is healed. It's 3 days old so still healing. Temps at 95F and 90% humidity. I've offered it water. It was incubated in a ExoTerra unit between 85 and 90* F. for 81 days. Will this correct itself?


It usually does if you keep them in the brooder box for 10 days.

Kale isn't a great tortoise food. Its okay once in a while, but now is the time to introduce all sorts of good foods. HUGE variety.

Use this thread to make sure you aren't missing any steps:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org





This thread goes into more detail:





Sudan Sulcatas (This never gets old...)


My very first clutch of true 100% pure Sudan sulcatas is now hatching. I don't care how many times I see this, it just never gets old. I dig up the eggs carefully place them in my prepared shoe boxes, watch the temperature in the incubator and tend to them for months, and then... When that...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## tortlvr (Feb 9, 2021)

Tom said:


> It usually does if you keep them in the brooder box for 10 days.
> 
> Kale isn't a great tortoise food. Its okay once in a while, but now is the time to introduce all sorts of good foods. HUGE variety.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom for your response. The kale is only used for a natural bedding. Fortunately I have access to many natural weeds, opuntia, plantain, and grass. All my hatchlings and older torts are fed a more natural diet supplemented with store bought dandelion, radish tops, soaked Mazuari and occasional mixed salad greens. 
Not too many picky eaters here. 
Thanks for the thread. Hopefully the next 3 that are hatching now will be fine. 
Like you said....."It never gets old".


----------



## RCardilli (Feb 10, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> I have had some hatchlings with slight to very pronounced dents in the shells. Is there any reason or something I can do to prevent this?
> 
> Is it better to soak then feed or feed then soak?
> 
> ...


I would back off on soaking, hatchlings have soft shells, I soak mine a few times a week seeing they get a certain amount of water through the fruits and vegetables, some calcium made from sea shells wouldn’t hurt and lighting for that vitamin D3 and their shells will repair, especially since they are hatchlings.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Feb 10, 2021)

Don’t back off on soaking. Soaking everyday for at least 15 min is very important for all baby Sulcatas. I have had a few hatch a little miss shaped like that a little time as always corrected it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2021)

RCardilli said:


> I would back off on soaking, hatchlings have soft shells, I soak mine a few times a week seeing they get a certain amount of water through the fruits and vegetables, some calcium made from sea shells wouldn’t hurt and lighting for that vitamin D3 and their shells will repair, especially since they are hatchlings.


This is bad info. Soaking daily does no harm. In fact it does the opposite. Babies soaked daily do far better than babies soaked less often.

They should never be fed fruit, and veggies should be kept to a minimum.

You are repeating the same old wrong stuff that has been erroneously repeated for decades. Please give these a read and get yourself up to speed. Questions and arguments are welcome. I'm happy to explain where all this info came from, and how we've arrived at this destination. I/we've been doing experiments on these things for more than 10 years. Will you let us use all that we've learned to help you?





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org









Sudan Sulcatas (This never gets old...)


My very first clutch of true 100% pure Sudan sulcatas is now hatching. I don't care how many times I see this, it just never gets old. I dig up the eggs carefully place them in my prepared shoe boxes, watch the temperature in the incubator and tend to them for months, and then... When that...




tortoiseforum.org









The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## tortlvr (Feb 11, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> Thanks Tom for your response. The kale is only used for a natural bedding. Fortunately I have access to many natural weeds, opuntia, plantain, and grass. All my hatchlings and older torts are fed a more natural diet supplemented with store bought dandelion, radish tops, soaked Mazuari and occasional mixed salad greens.
> Not too many picky eaters here.
> Thanks for the thread. Hopefully the next 3 that are hatching now will be fine.
> Like you said....."It never gets old".


Thanks for all the replies. The next 3 are perfect!


----------

